# Eating 2-3 times a week



## world0000 (Apr 25, 2015)

Im going to eat two to three times a week.

Little snacks in between. Definitely a exercise recovery snack.

The days I eat I will feast. :]

Im glad this forum exists there used to be the warrior diet forum until it was ixnayed.

Hi to all.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Little snacks in between 3 meals a week??

Sounds legit.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

world0000 said:


> Im going to eat two to three times a week.
> 
> Little snacks in between. Definitely a exercise recovery snack.
> 
> ...


Why would you want to do this?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

world0000 said:


> Im going to eat two to three times a week.
> 
> Little snacks in between. Definitely a exercise recovery snack.
> 
> ...


2-3 times a week?


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Good luck with this one pal! ...make sure you keep a log to show us all how it works out


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

D


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

G-man99 said:


> Why would you want to do this?


^

This.

As diet plans go it sounds pretty dumb.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Im going to eat once a month

With several snacks a day inbetween...


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm going to eat once a year, on Christmas Day.

With multiple medium to largish sized snacks per day, everyday, for the other 363 days in the year...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I think you got it the wrong way round TBH

Fast maybe 2 days a week & eat the other days ;~)


----------



## world0000 (Apr 25, 2015)

Why is it dumb? U rlly think our ancestors ate 3 meals a day? They probably made a kill and feasted then were coditioned to just relax to go for another one.

Idk. Seems like a great idea.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Why would you want to do this?


Christian bale prepping for his part in 'the machinist 2'


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Snake said:


> I'm going to eat once a year, on Christmas Day.
> 
> With multiple medium to largish sized snacks per day, everyday, for the other 363 days in the year...


What about the other day you'll have left? :whistling:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

world0000 said:


> Why is it dumb? U rlly think our ancestors ate 3 meals a day? They probably made a kill and feasted then were coditioned to just relax to go for another one.
> 
> Idk. Seems like a great idea.


You thinking you're the same genetic species as those that ate this way is dumb


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm not saying the OP is a troll, but... nah **** it I am actually, *TROLL!!!*


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Whats eating?


----------



## chickenjunkie (Jan 6, 2015)

Think there's been a influx of newer posters trolling.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I am gonna fast once a year and call it Ramadam then Ramadam gaisnssssssss Mayen little snacks inbetween when Allah is not looking???


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

This will give you fat and weight loss but it will be so damn hard not to lose strength and muscle - I have tried similar ****.

I have gone through periods where I didn't eat Mondays. That worked OK.

I thought warrior diet was mostly not eating until around 5pm? I've done that too.. sucked for muscle though unless you're geared up to the max and probably shooting GH in the morning


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

richardrahl said:


> What about the other day you'll have left? :whistling:


Ha! Didn't notice that 

All this fasting has made me lose a day, as well as all of my body weight.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

world0000 said:


> Why is it dumb? U rlly think our ancestors ate 3 meals a day? They probably made a kill and feasted then were coditioned to just relax to go for another one.


You're confusing people with lions. That mistake may bite you in the ass some day.


----------



## shaboy (Oct 21, 2014)

world0000 said:


> Why is it dumb? U rlly think our ancestors ate 3 meals a day? They probably made a kill and feasted then were coditioned to just relax to go for another one.
> 
> Idk. Seems like a great idea.


Our ancestors also hit women on the head and dragged them into caves.....maybe there's something in it after all....


----------



## world0000 (Apr 25, 2015)

Lol not a troll found this thread thru tapatalk which allows u to tap into a million forums.

Ive basically done warrior diet for 6-7 years. But yeah just wanted to test new water probably have post workout snack then smallish meal at night then have big feast next night.

Yeah it kinda sux. I like eating but for some reason i cant eat like maybe some of u. And even eating just at night is kinda draggin me down. Could be inflammatory condition bad bacteria etc. So id like to clean my system out. Plus when u feast its an amazing experience NO LIE.


----------



## world0000 (Apr 25, 2015)

Oh and the food coma at night puts u out into some kind of opiate haze


----------



## world0000 (Apr 25, 2015)

......


----------



## world0000 (Apr 25, 2015)

Anyways guess ya'll dont have much experience.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

world0000 said:


> Anyways guess ya'll dont have much experience.


Looking at your comments & posting style, I suggest you don't have much experience.

Are you American....or just aspire to be?


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

@Admin can we have majority ban on this forum ? I'm serious if enough people want people banned then we can have it ? Some of the threads are getting so fuking ridiculous now and this is one of them


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

This sounds like your coming out the closet? ? Have you told your parents. ..


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Why?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Im going to eat once a month
> 
> With several snacks a day inbetween...


No..ur obese skip the snacks..just no food should sort it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

world0000 said:


> Why is it dumb? U rlly think our ancestors ate 3 meals a day? They probably made a kill and feasted then were coditioned to just relax to go for another one.
> 
> Idk. Seems like a great idea.


Our ancestors bull****.....they also had wisdom teeth to help chew that gristle ...but we don't need them now and they hurt like hell!!!

They lived in caves...I havnt seen one of them ..they feasted on eating days and relaxed on other days? Yes have u seen how life has changed? Unless ur planning on monging it on the sofa on relax days watching Jeremy Kyle and burning barely anything?

And..they died extremely young!!

It's a crazy idea not to eat at all for 4 days ..it's great u have read some history. Ok about how they 'feast' but seriously it's not healthy to eat like that. I'd be interested to know what the snacks in between consist of and the feast?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's funny ready all the angry responses, i remember when people said the same about IF and then it proved to be successful.

People are doing the same with IIFYM and people are proving to use it for success and changing a lot of minds.

Now some politely offers to do something that breaks the norms and track and record progress and everyone looses their ****. wow, just wow


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No..ur obese skip the snacks..just no food should sort it.


Im not obese

Ya fat b1tch lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

There is a world of difference between someone suggesting a logical reason for trying this approach and doing so with a sensible eye on total weekly macros as compared to the opening post of this thread, which shouts troll to me at least. If not a troll then challenging this idea is in the OP's best interest IMO.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Im not obese
> 
> Ya fat b1tch lol


 :lol:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

My belly felt sad after seeing this thread title.

No belly should be made to have a mere 2-3 meals a week. That is belly abuse.

(If you are looking to lose weight, why not just do it normally instead of risking your health with extreme fasting?)


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Our ancestors bull****.....they also had wisdom teeth to help chew that gristle ...but we don't need them now and they hurt like hell!!!
> 
> They lived in caves...*I havnt seen one of them* ..they feasted on eating days and relaxed on other days? Yes have u seen how life has changed? Unless ur planning on monging it on the sofa on relax days watching Jeremy Kyle and burning barely anything?
> 
> And..they died extremely young!!


Pop over to Medway we all live in one around these parts. Ugg


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Alanricksnape said:


> Pop over to Medway we all live in one around these parts. Ugg


Careful...u kno how women take everything literally...il be hurt when u didnt mean it.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Our ancestors bull****.....they also had wisdom teeth to help chew that gristle ...but we don't need them now and they hurt like hell!!!
> 
> *They lived in caves...I havnt seen one of them *..they feasted on eating days and relaxed on other days? Yes have u seen how life has changed? Unless ur planning on monging it on the sofa on relax days watching Jeremy Kyle and burning barely anything?
> 
> ...


look down


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

world0000 said:


> Im going to eat two to three times a week.
> 
> Little snacks in between. Definitely a exercise recovery snack.
> 
> ...


start a log mate, prob best to check in daily and leave an emergency contact number


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> look down


Converse? ..... converse caves ...bet their comfy


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Converse? ..... converse caves ...bet their comfy


u looked to far


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

It's a new fad that people are doing these days, starve for 5 days, binge for 2..the logic is so stupid. Pretend you need 2500 to lose weight, that's 17,500kcal a week.

Let's see these retards eat 900kcal for 5 days, = 4500kcal. 17500 - 4500 = 13,000. So they have the remaining 2 days to binge 13,000 and think that this diet actually works when in reality it's the same as just eating 2,500kcal a day. Strong unawareness of basic nutrition, some people just need to get away from the whole fitness trend and go back to doing whatever the **** they were doing before.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> u looked to far


Oh...mine is nott a cave all dark damp and dingey il av u kno...its a nu nu...


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

world0000 said:


> Im going to eat two to three times a week.
> 
> Little *snacks *in between. Definitely a exercise recovery snack.
> 
> ...


define snacks....


----------



## world0000 (Apr 25, 2015)

Im so glad i even opened my mouth.


----------



## world0000 (Apr 25, 2015)

Ok. Heres the truth. Some of you guys are SERIOUS! assholes with anger issues.

So FUUUUUUUCKU.

Get that? Drive that into your head. Say it.

Leave me the **** alone I could seriously eat u alive.

Id stay the distance. I will not be back and well.. whatever


----------



## world0000 (Apr 25, 2015)

And go suck a cock cuz your like richard simmons.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Blimey!


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

world0000 said:


> Im going to eat two to three times a week.
> 
> Little snacks in between. Definitely a exercise recovery snack.
> 
> ...


 Surely can't be healthy for you if you're training most days?!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

By by gains!


----------



## copycopycopy (Feb 17, 2016)

This sounds like it will be pretty unpleasant. Also if you are eating snacks you may not see much benefit as you will be on a semi-starvation diet but without periods of sustained lipolysis.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

wondered what happened to op, im guessing he didnt make it.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

ausmaz said:


> Good luck with this one pal! ...make sure you keep a log to show us all how it works out


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

ausmaz said:


> Good luck with this one pal! ...make sure you keep a log to show us all how it works out


 ha


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> I am gonna fast once a year and call it Ramadam then Ramadam gaisnssssssss Mayen little snacks inbetween when Allah is not looking???


 Bacon sarnie?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

GCMAX said:


> Bacon sarnie?


 Pork sausage


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Lol stupid thread of the day was gunna go to the condom guy but u have just killed the game. Congratulations.


----------

